# PAINTING A DASH IN A 78 CUTLASS



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

has anyone ever done it , and what did u prep it with b4 painting, also any pics would be appreciated


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i painted my dash in my 83 cutlass, all i did to prep was to use rubbing alcohol to clean it, and then sprayed it. here's a pic.


----------



## dutchregal (Mar 11, 2005)

Thats a damn nice dashcoulor cuttn_thru !! But whit what did you sprayed it? (what 4 brand i mean.. :biggrin: ) Ive got a 79 regal whit a broun dash, and i like it white too. Is that possible you think?


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

scuff it up real good,..wipe it all down with rubing alchol,primer,paint and clear heres my old 78 cutty


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Mar 6 2005, 01:02 AM
> *i painted my dash in my 83 cutlass, all i did to prep was to use rubbing alcohol to clean it, and then sprayed it. here's a pic.
> 
> 
> ...


you gettin their cuttn-thru :biggrin: whens the paint gonna splash the cutty?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks man. maybe 2 weeks, probably 3 it'll go in for paint (fingers crossed). know of any good places to go?


----------



## Teck 1 (Sep 29, 2002)

what did you do to take off all of that interior pannel. i want to paint mine.
please list the steps. thankyou.


----------



## illegal regal (Jun 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Mar 20 2005, 06:18 PM
> *thanks man. maybe 2 weeks, probably 3 it'll go in for paint (fingers crossed). know of any good places to go?
> [snapback]2878126[/snapback]​*


im gettin mine redone at alpha on burnside


----------



## Derekh42bc (Mar 22, 2005)

don't paint the dash carpet it.. looks way better and less prep time


----------



## Teck 1 (Sep 29, 2002)

i just want to repaint it. something simplie. i just wanted to know how they took off their dash.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Teck 1_@Mar 28 2005, 04:50 AM
> *i just want to repaint it.  something simplie.  i just wanted to know how they took off their dash.
> [snapback]2917228[/snapback]​*


i did'nt take my dash off,..just taped it up real good!!!!


----------

